# IR Block / FLIR Block



## dhhbomb (Oct 27, 2008)

i was wondering what the verdict on this product is as im going to be doing a grow room in a shed outside in my back yard not insulated and made out of a plastic like material seriously consdering using this 

Discount Hydroponics - Block-IR

since its outside in a shed with no insulation i figured id stick out like a sore thumb i know that they are supposed to have a warrant to do an ir scan but figure if this work might aswell use it all comments are apprciated thanks


----------



## mixin (Oct 27, 2008)

wow! thanks for the heads up on this - if it actually works like it says it does i am impressed


----------



## dhhbomb (Oct 27, 2008)

well this still happens to be very close to me and i talked with the employees all hydro growers "tomatoes" say a company called cap came in and did the test to show them the company also sells a ir camera/imager for the low price of like 6 grand but i want to use this but dont want to spend 150 bucks if it doesnt work


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 27, 2008)

is it indoor or outdoor?

cuz if it's indoor u could just put on a tin roof, be warned this will prolly significantly increase the heat in there


----------



## theratfords (Oct 27, 2008)

Absolutely works! My mother uses this in her shed grow. She coverted my stepfathers workshed into a grow room and covered the walls in this. I got it for her at a local Hydro shop I frequent. Store guy had some info with before and after pics through a FLIR camera. Just showed black space. But they might look for "Black space" now. Who knows. But my moms been using it for abou 4 years and hasn't had any knocks.

-Dude


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 27, 2008)

theratfords said:


> Absolutely works! My mother uses this in her shed grow. She coverted my stepfathers workshed into a grow room and covered the walls in this. I got it for her at a local Hydro shop I frequent. Store guy had some info with before and after pics through a FLIR camera. Just showed black space. But they might look for "Black space" now. Who knows. But my moms been using it for abou 4 years and hasn't had any knocks.
> 
> -Dude


wow it actually works i don't like the idea though of just a "black space" on a map but it's better than a weed signature no doubt


----------



## dhhbomb (Oct 27, 2008)

thats great new then i will invest in it im doing 2 grow tents into a shed without insulation i just didnt know how much i trust someone whos job is to sell something wanted a growers prospective thanks


----------



## xxtoadxx (Oct 27, 2008)

funny you mention this... my hydro guy just tried to sell my some since i got 2000W in the garage.... i dunno, im not really sold on it nor worried about it (legal)....


----------



## xxtoadxx (Oct 27, 2008)

did a lil research myself.. hope this helps any and every1 lookin at this thread  Pics included
Discount Hydroponics - Block-IR


----------



## dhhbomb (Oct 27, 2008)

yea will im in cali and will be legal but would rather not be detected than have cops come onto property take all my shit then say i have to go to court and provide my leagal papers and have all of my crop killed

btw that was the orginal link i posted but not hatting


----------



## xxtoadxx (Oct 27, 2008)

lolz... true and true... if the cops come to my pad they better have done their research and have gotten a search warrant as well or they ain't gettin nowhere.... plus.... eh, im really not worried about it. and i guess i was just high and didnt even see your link, my bad


----------



## giantart (Nov 5, 2008)

"They" don't care about a black signature. That just means NO HEAT!


----------



## Quiet420Guy (Dec 31, 2008)

Block-IR is great stuff. I went to my local hydro shop www.discount-hydro.com and they had an IR gun around (actually, the same one in the picture that is in their catalog...) and unless there is some voodoo going on, it works just like the pictures...


----------



## OregonMeds (Dec 31, 2008)

Unless you have an array of lights you don't need anything like this product. For your grow to be detected it needs to be obvious and that means a number of hot spots in a row with obvious hot ducting. One or two heat sources just looks like a water heater and furnace or anything else in your house that produces heat.

Even in a shed this is a complete waste of money unless you have numerous lights. For all they know you work in your shed and keep a space heater in there. It's not enough to get any kind of warrant to go looking.


----------



## bubblegumgreen (Jan 1, 2009)

I am currently using it on my light hoods and ducting for my 4 1000w lights. Not sure if it works but worth a couple hundred bucks for the additinal peace of mind..


----------



## dhhbomb (Jan 1, 2009)

yea well i decided aginst it due to funds but since i am a legal patient the only thing they could get me for is # of plants and they better have done all the paper work right


----------



## jahspliffstar (Feb 26, 2009)

If your looking for reflective material to block a flir camera look up fi foil. They have all assorts of reflective material. I recommend the double bubble reflective bc its vapor and and moisture resistant. Also check out radiant barrier you can put in your attic to reduce your costs of utility bills and get rid of your heat signature.


----------



## dusty26 (Feb 26, 2009)

well here's a thought as well... 

They say to cover the ceiling of your grow room with the ir block but... when they are in a chopper scanning ir unless they are directly above your house it's useless.. .you can still see a heat sig from the air from the sides heat sigs leak out ... so to to be sure it works well for you you need to line your grow room completely which can be pricey...


----------



## dhhbomb (Feb 26, 2009)

yea i said fuck it im in cali for one and 2 im a med patient so if they come i shouldnt be in trouble unless they are feds and 3 they cant use flir on my house without a warrrent


----------



## lawsofnaturetheoriesofman (Feb 28, 2009)

Have this lining all my walls. Harsh penalties encouraged my conscience to purchase. I'm putting some serious faith in this product as well.


----------



## Phelps (Mar 1, 2009)

IR is not xray. IR can only detect surface temp of the exterior wall of the shed. Unless the IR is going to stop any heat from reaching the shed wall (which its not), it wont work. If u want it to work u will need to put it on the exterior wall of the shed, and not on the inner walls of the grow room, and if u do that ur last worries will be the IR Scanners. 
Plus IR Scanner ops don't just look for a heated building, they look for heated exhaust, and heated exhaust coming out of a shed is a sure way to get caught. If u are that worried about IR in ur area then u should grow indoors and vent thru the dryer outlet.


----------



## motley00 (Mar 1, 2009)

i have a ? since we are on the outside growing and detection. How many plants in the outdoors not in any building or shed does it take to be seen by the eyes in the sky?


----------



## steemroller (Aug 2, 2009)

motley00 said:


> i have a ? since we are on the outside growing and detection. How many plants in the outdoors not in any building or shed does it take to be seen by the eyes in the sky?


just one, they have equipment that looks for them


----------



## nDanger (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm continually amazed at how 'pennywise, pound foolish' growers are. I can line a room with this stuff for less than I can call my lawyer! Would I pay $300 if it MIGHT keep me off the radar? YOU BET!!!! If it works great, I'll never know it, because I won't be 'visited'. I'm happy for all the Cali growers that don't have to worry, but around here 4 plants can be 10 years! You bet I lined my room with it, hang the cost! Got 4 plants, 2 400 hps and a 600 hps (all in cootubes), a Can filter 100 that wasn't cheap! and a lock on the front door. All in the interest of security! Hell, the fans on the filter and lights were over $200.
As to the product itself, it is just a thin bubble wrap with a mylar film on both sides. That makes it super easy to work with! It's about as stiff as cardboard, so only 4-8 staples will hold up an entire wall of it. It is SUPER reflective, much more than alum foil or a walmart space blanket.
Shoot, if you can come up with another way for me to spend MORE money, and make my shit MORE secure, post it!!! In about 5-6 years, I'll be retiring, and then we'll build our new house, with a room made "To Suit"


----------



## lou~dog (Sep 16, 2009)

dhhbomb you should watch the barry cooper movie Never Get Raided. He was an ex-narcotic officer (K9). He said himself cops use flir without a warrant. (even though its illegal to) And just an informent to SAY they smell weed just to get you busted. And... they don't need a warrant to look in your shed... so he says


----------



## dhhbomb (Sep 16, 2009)

yea actuallly have watched it several times i am a med patient so i am legal but have more plants than sb420 allows even thouh ca court ruled those # uncostitional but for now i run lights during the day i want to run at night due to temps but since its in a shed without insulation im leave it running during the day 4 now idk in summer i might risk it and just run lower numbers but thanks for the advice


----------



## WhiteWonder (Apr 19, 2011)

Phelps said:


> IR is not xray. IR can only detect surface temp of the exterior wall of the shed. Unless the IR is going to stop any heat from reaching the shed wall (which its not), it wont work. If u want it to work u will need to put it on the exterior wall of the shed, and not on the inner walls of the grow room, and if u do that ur last worries will be the IR Scanners.
> Plus IR Scanner ops don't just look for a heated building, they look for heated exhaust, and heated exhaust coming out of a shed is a sure way to get caught. If u are that worried about IR in ur area then u should grow indoors and vent thru the dryer outlet.



What source of information told you that infrared technology can only detect heat signatures on the outside surfaces.I have used infrared technology that worked clear enough that it could detect a place where I just put my hand or even if someone pooped on the other side of a tree,it is sensitive enough to detect that. What makes you think you cannot detect super hot lights?


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 19, 2011)

check it out-

http://www.flir.com/thermography/americas/us/content/?id=18978&9gtype=search&9gkw=thermal cameras for rent&9gad=6390469585.1&9gag=255676255&pi_ad_id=6390469585


----------



## Murfy (Apr 19, 2011)

i'm interested-

but i fail to wrap my head around this. i understand that the ir reads surface temp. at one time there was a thread here that showed a vid of ir that appeared to be seeing through the walls. you could see the people moving around, the wires, and light fixtures.

and if this material does block ir signatures, what about the effects of the radiant heat buildup. once this material reaches 82, then the shed wall reaches 82, the flir reads 82?

do you have any input on this 5toned?


----------



## IAm5toned (Apr 19, 2011)

an IR blocker, in theory, blocks light @ IR wavelengths.
thats what IR is, anyways.. its light, but at a frequency our eyes cannot see.
if a material blocks IR wavelengths, then any type of FLIR device is not going to be able to see through it, just like no matter how hard you try, you cannot see through a concrete wall with binoculars... because the light is unable to pass through the object.
i believe the key to using an IR blocker is in the placement of it... i believe, that it would be most effective if applied to the exterior side of the wall pocket, with insulation in the pocket, and then some type of wall covering on the interior side such as sheetrock or plywood. that way the IR is contained within the structure, and if the insulation is properly installed, all you would see with a FLIR image is the radiant ambient temperature of the exterior of the structure...


----------



## Victus (Sep 9, 2011)

You know what blocks IR wavelengths?
glass or plexiglass.


----------



## fabfun (Sep 10, 2011)

Victus said:


> You know what blocks IR wavelengths?
> glass or plexiglass.


why bother it doesnt see through walls u can use what ever i still got to vent it and that is what ir detects 

and if in usa u cant use ir on a house legally
but if u want to waste money i got a roll of tin foil no scratch that some hi tech ir blocker for sale for $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
hit me up lol


----------

